# Perches??



## k0n0ha-easy (Jul 1, 2008)

Which kind of perches do you guys think are the best for pigeons to stay on??

V-Perches, T-Perches, or Box Perches??


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Of all 3 I use T-perches. You almost don't clean them because they don't poop on it. The other perches you get to clean often. But it is hard to catch the birds on T-perches. They just take off unlike the box perches. They can't run away from the box. I don't see the logic of v-perches. I noticed that my birds are polite and they don't poop on someone below. V-perches seem to be the middle ground of the two. If you don't mind cleaning, then perhaps the box is good. Their foot may have poops though.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use T perches and they stay pretty clean. I don't know where you live, but the V perches aren't a great idea if you live in an area that gets very cold. The birds feet can freeze, as they have to wrap their toes around the perch. On the T perch, they can lower themselves down onto their feet. And this keeps their feet warm. They can either stand or lay down comfortably. I think if they had a choice, they'd pick the T perch.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

You are right. I have several types of perches and the one the doves like best is a small shelf stuck straight on the wall (aka T perch.)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im thinking of building box perches, big enough for the birds to lay on, I want my ybs to use them as a pretend nest box, so they stop making nests and laying eggs on the floor, but that is more cleaning time on them, and I don't seperate the pairs, pluse you can get alot of perch space on one wall with box perches., I like the ones I have now too, they are in my album.


----------



## k0n0ha-easy (Jul 1, 2008)

ohhh okay thanks..i guess ill make t-perches then lol..but do you guys make it from 2 by 4's??


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Here is a picture of some that I put on the wall of my loft. They are made from 2x4 and are about six inches long.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

k0n0ha-easy said:


> ohhh okay thanks..i guess ill make t-perches then lol..but do you guys make it from 2 by 4's??


We put 6" pieces of 2x4 on a 1x4 board. That looks like what Avion did too.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Exactly!! lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's what we did! And they're so easy to make.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm beginning to think I'm the only person here who dislikes t-perches and likes v-perches


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I'm beginning to think I'm the only person here who dislikes t-perches and likes v-perches


Don't worry, I'm not even going to put what I use for perches. I would be laughed off the forum!! 

Dan


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

learning said:


> Don't worry, I'm not even going to put what I use for perches. I would be laughed off the forum!!
> 
> Dan


Oh come on, now. That's now fair. What DO you use. I'm sure we all do little things that others would laugh about. We should start a thread about that. We could call it "THIS IS THE CRAZY THING I DO FOR MY BIRDS." Or, "YOU WON'T BELIEVE WHAT I USE FOR........." It would be fun and informative at the same time. LOL.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I'm beginning to think I'm the only person here who dislikes t-perches and likes v-perches


No. I'm sure many people like the V perches. It's just that the others don't need scraping, and they are probably more comfortable for the birds. On a V perch, the bird can only perch one way. Must get tiring on his feet to have to be in the same position all the time, unless you also have another kind for them to switch to when their feet get tired. Variety.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Variety is one thing we have a lot of  My birds have a lot of places to perch. They don't seem to mind the v-perches and some are dedicated v-perch sitters  The others prefer the nest boxes or the other many places on the walls to sit. I should take some pictures to show you how crazy my loft looks in the inside perch-wise.
My v-perches seem pretty good to me. One small scrape on each side of the perch and you're done, and both the birds' feet and the birds below stay clean.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Variety is one thing we have a lot of  My birds have a lot of places to perch. They don't seem to mind the v-perches and some are dedicated v-perch sitters  The others prefer the nest boxes or the other many places on the walls to sit. I should take some pictures to show you how crazy my loft looks in the inside perch-wise.
> My v-perches seem pretty good to me. One small scrape on each side of the perch and you're done, and both the birds' feet and the birds below stay clean.


Good point. It catches the poop. And if they have variety, yet choose the V perch, then I guess they must like them. You could share some pictures, but I doubt that it looks crazy, perch wise. It's nice to have different things. And the birds probably love it.


----------



## k0n0ha-easy (Jul 1, 2008)

Hahaha, i think v-perches and t-perches are what im gonna make. But i think t-perches are way easier hehe..probably like 6 v-perches and the rest t-perches


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

the T perches are the cheapest and easiest to make.
I just finished my loft and ended up building T perches
the birds love them


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I agree that birds love t-perches. But nestbox they are obsessed with when hormones kick in.


----------



## k0n0ha-easy (Jul 1, 2008)

RodSD said:


> I agree that birds love t-perches. But nestbox they are obsessed with when hormones kick in.



haha true. ill start making nestboxes when next season starts.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Some pictures of my lovely variety of perches  As you can see most like the boxes, but some have claimed their v-perches and boards on the wall.
http://picasaweb.google.com/MaryOfExeter/Thanksgiving2008#


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

variety is the spice of life they say so your pigeons got the best of both worlds going on there


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

i like your box perches...they look so orderly, one pigeon in each cubby, they remind me of days of old or european lofts for some reason....i think the v perches are good for a pole that you can utilize for perch pace, can never have enough of that....now what does Learning use for his perches???


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

*you can try this kind*

very simple models


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

my pigeons like flat surfaces,i see wild ones land on telephone wires, but never in tree,s..i installed shelves in their aviary,and one large 3in. dowel in the exercise pen,..they like the top os cabinets,doors,tv,dressers,..i tried perches they didnot not like them so i didnot install them,..sincerely james waller


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Pigeons dont roost in trees as they are naturally inclined to roost on cliffs or something similar


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

yes they like places like tops of houses ,under bridges and silos


----------

